# Night fishing for walleyes off Cleveland



## bmertes (Nov 16, 2009)

I am planning on fishing for perch out from the Wildwood Marina on Friday. I have heard that the walleye are biting after dark close to shore and thought I would stay and try to catch some walleye as well. Does anyone have any tips on the best method for catching walleyes after dark? Is there anything that works particularly well? I was thinking either night crawler rigs or some type of diving lure. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

husky jerks sz 12 or 14 trolled 30 feet behind boards. if flatlining then at least 100 ft back. at about 1mph


----------

